# Cecil the Lion killed by Dentist - The Real story



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Much backlash against hunting in general and big game hunters in particular is being wrongly targeted. Mossy Oak pro staffer and Cincinnati native Bill Epeards has been to Africa many times (most recently last year) and in this interview we did with him in September he spoke extensively about hunting there for big cats and other animals. You will learn the information that others in the media and the public are spreading as truths, are far from it. Be informed! This interview will clear up misconceptions and falsities. Listen to the podcast here and feel free to forward the link to others > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/ We welcome your comments for future shows. ***The greatest conservationist is the American hunter.


----------

